# Merrick's new Whole Earth Farms kibble



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

As if there isn't already enough variety of kibble on the market, Merrick has come out with a new line, Whole Earth Farms. Described by Merrick as "holistic food at a reasonable price" (keeping in mind the recession, I guess.)

Here's the link to the adult dog formula, which has a protein content of only 24%, with a fairly good amount of meat. 

Merrick Pet Foods - Pet Foods

And no, it's not something I'm considering feeding my 3 dogs. They are being fed Acana grain-free and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that looks like a pretty decent food, actually. Despite all the grains, fruits, and veggies, of course. You're right, there is a pretty decent meat content but with the protein level that low you have to wonder how much is really in there, you know?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> You're right, there is a pretty decent meat content but with the protein level that low you have to wonder how much is really in there, you know?


It's 53% carbs.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Precisely what I suspected.


----------

